

Fight the Pao-er - diamonis
http://takimag.com/article/fight_the_pao_er_chuck_johnson

======
angersock
Flagged.

What a remarkably low-quality article...author lazily attempts to lump SJWs in
with whatever authority figures they don't like. Yuck.

